# Davidson/Duke



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know if anybody is watching this game, but Davidson ALMOST made a comeback after being shelled early.

I just want to make one comment - a lot of the guys who play with Curry are awful. Lovedale is OK but I'm watching them choke their comeback away with some of the worst looking shots I've ever seen with these other guys. Some of his teammates simply grab the ball and shotput it to the basket as FAST AS THEY CAN.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What about Mark-Paul Gosselaar?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The whole Davidson team minus Curry is just downright pathetic. Those guys arent reliable at all, but yet, little boy blue still makes them average. I cant imagine how lethal he would be on one of the elite teams.


----------



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't know if I misheard, but did Vitale say Curry would get drafted a start immediately on an NBA team?

Does anybody else think this?

I personally think he needs a little more work. Don't get me wrong .. I think he's really good .. but I don't think he's an NBA-caliber point guard yet. Maybe another year of college ball? 

Game over .. Duke 79, Davidson 67.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He could start on the bottom feeder type teams.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He couldn't start on any team. At this point he would even back up someone like Tyron Lue. Too many turnovers. Possessions are too important in the NBA.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ mark jackson said it too. He said for sure starter, didn't mention anythin about immediately tho.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

K took out Singler, Scheyer, Henderson, Smith, and Zoubek and the flow of the offense was totally screwed, hence the comeback. Curry abused Paulus. No biggie.

Curry could start for Oklahoma City. That's it. Silly pro "experts." 

Oh, and HB, if Curry was playing for an "elite" team, his name would be Tyrese Rice.  :laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rice is also on a bad team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:

Go Harvard!!!


----------



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

I admit, I don't follow much Duke basketball. I catch 'em on TV every now and then.

But I do remember Greg Paulus. Does he not play anymore? I could have sworn he was a starter last year .. or the last 2 years or so. Is he a scrub now?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's always been a scrub. his game can be summed up in the 5 minute stretch where curry took his lunch then ate it in his face. paulus can't shoot anymore and he still cant play defense against legit pg's. all that to say - nolan smith took his spot.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> He couldn't start on any team. At this point he would even back up someone like Tyron Lue. Too many turnovers. Possessions are too important in the NBA.


Lol...Tyron Lue? That's a bit of a stretch


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JVG was a lot more accurate (and honest) about Curry than Mark Jackson, he is not ready to be a point guard in the NBA and he will probably never be unless you put him in a situation where he doesn't have to facilitate the offense all the time.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I don't think Stephen will have any special problem playing PG at the NBA. He will be fine (at the very least)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why do they want a scoring guard to play the point? There are enough tiny back courts in the league to play him at the 2 no sweat.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Rice is also on a bad team.


Boston College is 13-3. How are they a bad team? They did win in Chapel Hill after all.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They lost to HARVARD!!!!!


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

then lost at Harvard

man, that jeremy lin kid is something special


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> They lost to HARVARD!!!!!


So then what does that make UNC? UNC must be a bad team as well, I mean after all they lost to a 13-3 team that lost to Harvard. You sound stupid.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Harvard hasn't won a game against a ranked team in their history. You dont beat the best team in the country and then loose to a 6-6 team the very next game if you are a good team. Only inconsistent teams do that. So what they are 13-3, what notable teams besides UNC have they played?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Harvard hasn't won a game against a ranked team in their history. You dont beat the best team in the country and then loose to a 6-6 team the very next game if you are a good team. Only inconsistent teams do that. So what they are 13-3, what notable teams besides UNC have they played?


You're ducking my question. If BC is a bad team then what does that make UNC because BC won at UNC? Please answer that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well going by that logic, UNC lost to a 13-2 team, not a 6-6 team. So we lost to a respectable team, who in turn lost to a woeful team, which shows they are an inconsistent team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Well going by that logic, UNC lost to a 13-2 team, not a 6-6 team. So we lost to a respectable team, who in turn lost to a woeful team, which shows they are an inconsistent team.


So you just proved me right. Do you realize that outside of Rice, all of BC's best players are freshman and sophomores? A let down shouldn't have been a surprise. Harvard is going to finish 1st or 2nd in the Ivy League as well by the way. Amaker brought in a strong class for the IVY's. Bad loss for sure, but you don't beat the #1 team on the road and prove to be a bad team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It was a trap game for BC.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Rice is also on a bad team.





HB said:


> So we lost to a respectable team


:laugh:

bottom line - unc sucks


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See you in Cameron TM eace:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

your invincible team lost at home, in the acc opener, to boston college and is now tied for last in the acc... my season is complete


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is that a cop out for what will go down at Duke?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

exactly. it'll be the only thing good that happens this season. now leave me alone, jerkface. :biggrin:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> What about Mark-Paul Gosselaar?


No love for my Zach Morris joke? Dicks.


----------

